# [Solved :D] Cannot mount root filesystem (sata)..

## jurrie

I changed my motherboard today (K8T800 -> Nforce4), but now I cannot get my root filesystem to mount.

When I boot a livecd, it uses the sata_nv module. My kernel has sata_nv in it (also tried module) and of course SATA support. I disabled the IDE sata thingy, in the ATA menu in the kernel.

Still, when booting, it says my sdb2 does not exist. I tried sda, sdc, etc, of course without any luck. In the quick flash of the kernel I only see it detect my only IDE drive and my cdrom, not any of my three sata discs. The livecd does recognise all three discs.

I tried a clean kernel, using the /proc/config.gz from the livecd, but still won't work.

Any suggestions/ideas?

TIA.

(edit)

I didn't mention I don't use udev, nor have I ever used it. So my bootline in grub is just a simple "kernel /boot/kernelName root=/dev/sdb2"Last edited by jurrie on Wed Jan 04, 2006 7:50 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## polle

sure you don't need nvidia-sata?

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

sata driver under "SCSI low-level drivers" 

Code: 

<*> Serial ATA (SATA) support 

.... 

  <*>   NVIDIA SATA support

----------

## jurrie

Yes, that's what I have selected. I assume the NVIDIA SATA entry supplies the sata_nv module. It's also the module I see when I do an lsmod on the livecd (2005.1)

----------

## polle

what says ?

lspci

----------

## jurrie

0000:00::07.0 IDE Interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

and again with a ::08.0

seeing this makes me think I need to select the "ancient" IDE SATA option, in the ATA menu.. however, other posts mentioning nForce4 all state that one should not be used anymore.. (edit: tried and did not work)

The board is a K8N4-E, a Socket 754 board with PCI-E..

(edit)

The dmesg of the livecd, if it may be of any help: http://jurrie.net/dmesg

----------

## polle

reading your post again:

 *Quote:*   

> In the quick flash of the kernel I only see it detect my only IDE drive and my cdrom

 

so it actually boots your kernel or what?

----------

## jurrie

1. Grub boot menu appears

2. I select my kernel

3. Kernel messages flash on screen, including hda and hdb (IDE drive and DVD drive)

4. Kernel panic, the vfs one where it cannot find root=/dev/sda2 (or sdb2, I disconnected the other 2 sata drives so it should be sda now, like in the live-cd boot).

(trying a genkernel now... really desperate)

----------

## polle

I suppose grub is on your sata disk?

if so post your grub.conf file

----------

## jurrie

I actually posted this before, but okay

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda2

As i said, nothing exciting. hd0,0 is the ext2 partition, tab completion in the boot menu confirms this.

(edit)

okay... now i'm baffled... Tried the genkernel kernel, it loads the sata_nv module, loads various modules, and still it does not find my drive. I entered a shell and did an lsmod. All modules the livecd loads are present, but no disk but my IDE drive in the /dev folder.

What the hell is one to do :( I'll try 2.6.12, which is the kernel my livecd uses...Last edited by jurrie on Wed Dec 28, 2005 10:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## polle

and your /etc/fstab is also ok? (just checking)

----------

## jurrie

Well it never even reaches the point it is to check the fstab, so being it correct or not (it is) shouldn't matter at this point..

I did edit my previous post with my new findings, containing info I never expected to see..

compiling 2.6.12 now.

----------

## jurrie

okay...

2.6.12-gentoo-r10 using genkernel works. I don't know why this one does.. if anyone who reads this has any info on why, please post it. Something must have changed between 2.6.12 and 2.6.14 which causes this. I still not find this problem "solved" so I didn't edit the subject. I'll continue hammering on this problem tomorrow and if I find anything I'll post it here, for others who may stumble upon the same troubles in the future.

----------

## jurrie

*bump*

There MUST be someone here using 2.6.14 or whatever, using sata on nForce4, right? If you do, please post/upload/pm your .config or any insights you have on the problem. I've read about every sata/nforce/grub topic on the board and even tried a fresh install, but all to no avail. I'm going somewhat crazy here...

(edit)

screw this. im not gonna waste more time on this. Windows here I come.

----------

## coscarart

I have the same motherboard but deluxe.  I can sort of get it to work on 2.6.12.  I'll try and get it to work on 2.6.14 and report back

----------

## coscarart

Booting 2.6.14 makes almost everything fail that is built into the motherboard.  I think that it is a problem with PCI PNP or something like that.  I don't know this stuff really well.  Anyways I have another post here where I am trying to figure out why my sound doesn't work in 2.6.14, but it seems looking at my dmesg that almost nothing works.  Here it is:

```

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/hdb3 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@75 )

Linux version 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 (root@mythbox) (gcc version 3.4.3 20041125 (Gentoo 3.4.3-r1, ssp-3.4.3-0, pie-8.7.7)) #4 SMP Tue Jan 3 01:52:16 PST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fefffc00 - 00000000ff000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                ) @ 0x00000000000f7a50

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000001fff3040

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000001fff30c0

ACPI: MCFG (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000001fff94c0

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000001fff9400

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

Number of nodes 1

Node 0 MemBase 0000000000000000 Limit 000000001fff0000

Using 20 for the hash shift. Max adder is 1fff0000 

Using node hash shift of 20

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000001fff0000

On node 0 totalpages: 130959

  DMA zone: 3999 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:12 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: BIOS IRQ0 pin2 override ignored.

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:c0000000)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ 182000000 size 32 MB

Aperture from northbridge cpu 0 too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb3 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@75 

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 65536 bytes)

time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz PM timer.

time.c: Detected 2200.217 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Memory: 509604k/524224k available (3540k kernel code, 14232k reserved, 1227k data, 264k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4405.13 BogoMIPS (lpj=8810267)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0(1) -> Node 0 -> Core 0

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Detected 13.751 MHz APIC timer.

Brought up 1 CPUs

time.c: Using PIT/TSC based timekeeping.

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:09.0

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 5 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPCA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs *16)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs *17), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs *18)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs *19)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCP] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 1 of device 0000:01:00.0

TC classifier action (bugs to netdev@vger.kernel.org cc hadi@cyberus.ca)

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4080-0x40ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4400-0x447f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4480-0x44ff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4800-0x487f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4880-0x48ff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:09.0

  IO window: 9000-afff

  MEM window: d3000000-d4ffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #1:40000000@c0000000 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: d0000000-d2ffffff

  PREFETCH window: c0000000-cfffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

NTFS driver 2.1.24 [Flags: R/O].

JFS: nTxBlock = 3981, nTxLock = 31850

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

Using specific hotkey driver

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

pktcdvd: v0.2.0a 2004-07-14 Jens Axboe (axboe@suse.de) and petero2@telia.com

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-CK804: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:06.0

NFORCE-CK804: chipset revision 162

NFORCE-CK804: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-CK804: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE-CK804: 0000:00:06.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

hdb: QUANTUM FIREBALLP AS40.0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1302, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 78177792 sectors (40027 MB) w/1902KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: cache flushes not supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.12 loaded.

sata_sil version 0.9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:0a.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 217

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:05:0a.0 disabled

sata_sil: probe of 0000:05:0a.0 failed with error -12

Fusion MPT base driver 3.03.03

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.03.03

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:0b.0[A] -> Link [APC1] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 225

ohci1394: fw-host0: Unexpected PCI resource length of 0!

ohci1394: MMIO resource (0x0 - 0x800) unavailable

ohci1394: probe of 0000:05:0b.0 failed with error -12

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] BIOS reported IRQ 0, using IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 233

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:02.1 disabled

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: init 0000:00:02.1 fail, -16

ehci_hcd: probe of 0000:00:02.1 failed with error -16

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] BIOS reported IRQ 0, using IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 50

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:02.0 disabled

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: init 0000:00:02.0 fail, -16

ohci_hcd: probe of 0000:00:02.0 failed with error -16

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

i2c /dev entries driver

i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x4c00

i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x4c40

md: md driver 0.90.2 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 3.39

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

device-mapper: dm-multipath version 1.0.4 loaded

device-mapper: dm-round-robin version 1.0.0 loaded

device-mapper: dm-emc version 0.0.3 loaded

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

u32 classifier

    Actions configured 

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.50.4)

powernow-k8: BIOS error - no PSB or ACPI _PSS objects

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 264k freed

Adding 514576k swap on /dev/hdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:514576k

EXT3 FS on hdb3, internal journal

cdrom: open failed.

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed

device-mapper: error adding target to table

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.41.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] BIOS reported IRQ 0, using IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 58

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

forcedeth: Couldn't find register window for device 0000:00:0a.0.

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:0a.0 disabled

forcedeth: probe of 0000:00:0a.0 failed with error -22

```

So I'll post this somewhere else where someone can hopefully help!

Coscarart

----------

## widan

Remove support for mmconfig in the kernel, it's broken on some Asus boards (at least K8N4-E Deluxe, maybe others too):

```
Bus options (PCI etc.)  --->

  [ ]   Support mmconfig PCI config space access
```

----------

## jurrie

Thanks, widan (and coscarart for testing as well). That solved the problem! I did a fresh install and disabled mmconfig and it booted instantly. Now my network doesn't work, but I probably forgot something, since it was late. I'll look into it tonight or some other day.

(edit)

Okay, got it working. Apparantly it's a PCI-E ethernet thingie and needs either forcedeth or the official yukon driver. Using forcedeth now.

----------

## Lejon

 *widan wrote:*   

> Remove support for mmconfig in the kernel, it's broken on some Asus boards (at least K8N4-E Deluxe, maybe others too):
> 
> ```
> Bus options (PCI etc.)  --->
> 
> ...

 

Im having the exact same problem with kernel 2.6.15 but I can not find this option to disable.

Has it been moved or renamed?

or is ther another solution in my 2.6.15?

----------

## omekeesje

As I compiled more than 100 kernels on ssl, slackware, suse, debian and gentoo (and some more I don't remember) distributions,

I am not a complete newby. 

Now, for the first time in 13 years linux, I am completely baffled by gentoo.

I compiled kernels from almost all available gentoo kernel-packages with even more .config's, but every time I got on booting

the message: kernel panic, cannot mount fs on onknown block etc.

In contrast with almost everybody on the internet, I am sure this is NOT a hardware problem (motherboard, processor etc.)

Iam sure about this, because I compiled a kernel for my debian system on the same machine and harddisk, and that works.

My guess is, that the problem could be the gentoo mkinitrd, as this totally different from gentoo's.

I should like to see a .config file from somebody with a working (bootable) gentoo system with sata, athlon64x2 and asus a8n-2

motherboard. As this problem makes it impossible for me to use gentoo, I will have to abandon gentoo for the time beiing.

----------

## widan

 *Lejon wrote:*   

> Im having the exact same problem with kernel 2.6.15 but I can not find this option to disable.
> 
> Has it been moved or renamed?

 

Are you using a 32-bit or 64-bit kernel ? This option is only there for 64-bit kernels. For 32-bit, you can either add "pci=nommconf" to the kernel parameters, or try this:

```
Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)  --->

  PCI access mode (Direct)
```

----------

## Harry Putnam

[quote="widan"] *Lejon wrote:*   

> Im having the exact same problem with kernel 2.6.15 . . . . . .  

 

Just to add some info.  I'm running on an athlon64 (K8V mobo) but using 32 bit packages including kernel.

My boot sector is on IDE but I have 2 SATA's listed in fstab for mounting .

On boot they cannot be found as described in this thread,  but after boot, if I run the normal mount command.

   mount /sata1  It will mount.  It takes a noticably longer time to mount but there are no errors and it mounts with no problems (reiserfs).

fstab entries:

/dev/sda1      /sata1      reiserfs noatime     0 2

/dev/sda2      /sata2      reiserfs noatime     0 2

/dev/sdb1      /sata3      reiserfs noatime     0 2

/dev/sdb2      /sata4      reiserfs noatime     0 2

----------

